# Da biggest playa in tae traencaes, hehehe...



## Kruszakus (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, I took some pictures of one of my females. I've been keeping this species for approximately 11 weeks - I had no idea that they can grow so fast!



























One inch wide thorax and two molts to go... scary!






Well, I hope you like them pics, I'll go and take one of them males for a little session.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 4, 2009)

She is a beauty~


----------



## leviatan (Sep 4, 2009)

A beauty one  

Show this pics which you send me in last few days


----------



## Kruszakus (Sep 4, 2009)

You mean the whole set up? The whole mantis army?


----------



## ismart (Sep 4, 2009)

Very nice! She looks great! B)


----------



## revmdn (Sep 4, 2009)

She is pretty.


----------



## pohchunyee (Sep 4, 2009)

L6/L7 Female?


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 4, 2009)

:huh:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]cool pics by the way what cam setup did you use[/SIZE]


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice! Can't wait to get me some. B)


----------



## Kruszakus (Sep 4, 2009)

More pics...


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 4, 2009)

:blink: How many do you have?!?! Looks a bit crowded lol.


----------



## Kruszakus (Sep 4, 2009)

I have on about 20-25 pairs.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 4, 2009)

I see Shotacat


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 4, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> Nice! Can't wait to get me some. B)


I can't wait to bum some off of kruszakus.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2009)

Emile said:


> I can't wait to bum some off of kruszakus.


A big +1!! :lol:


----------



## Kruszakus (Sep 5, 2009)

Hold your horses! First I got to ensure that they molt into adult with no problems, and then it will still be a longshot...

But so far I have not had any mismolts or deaths since weaker nymphs died at L1/L2, so I guess I'm doing just fine.


----------



## jarek (Sep 5, 2009)

damn, imagine how much offspring all those idolos could give!!


----------



## mantisfart2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Do you never loose any to fights over the same fly or accidents whem one is moulting and another knocks it? looks like they are all well fed, you must be going through thousands of flys a week to keep them happy


----------



## Kruszakus (Sep 5, 2009)

You remember The Unholy Communion topic? The guy who left me them nymphs two months ago did it again - but this time he basically did not procure any food for those nymphs. I was unable to provide enough flies to sate them for about a week, and there were constant fights over food - I think a couple of nymphs got cannibalised. But I've never had that with mine, I feed them at least twice a day - although, during that one week things were kinda tense...

As for attacks during moltings - this is mostly Gongylus cup of tea. I've never had that type of stuff with Idolomantis, and the nymph crowd is a lot more dense in their case. Idolomantis nymphs don't squirm that much during molting - I guess they don't attract that much attention of their siblings.


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 5, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> As for attacks during moltings - this is mostly Gongylus cup of tea.


I'll agree with that. That is how the few cannibalized got eaten. It is a result of not enough food and/or space. (During that time I completely ran out of flies!)


----------



## charleyandbecky (Sep 5, 2009)

They are quite lovely.

That female was posing for the camera like she KNEW she was hot stuff.


----------



## Christian (Sep 5, 2009)

I would put more twigs inside.


----------



## Kruszakus (Sep 5, 2009)

Relax, Gepetto - they are doing just fine now, I'll put more twigs there soon.


----------



## spawn (Sep 11, 2009)

What temps are you keeping them under that lamp? What is the primary diet?


----------



## Kruszakus (Sep 11, 2009)

From 20C to 40C, I let them pick their spot. I feed them only on flies.


----------



## pohchunyee (Sep 12, 2009)

Keep us updated.... I an having difficulty in L7/L8 molting...lots of them fell and disfigured (successfully molted but could not hold onto the branches tightly and fell)


----------



## Kruszakus (Sep 13, 2009)

No such problems so far. I'm expecting to see first sub-adult females soon.


----------

